# Orvis Recon



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been looking at the Orvis Recon in a 9' 5 wt. for freshwater. Hoping for some feedback from anyone who has used one. Positive and negative please. TIA.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Backstory: I guide at an Orvis endorsed lodge in the summers, so I've dealt with most Orvis rods. We provide Orvis rods and reels for our clients to use.

In general, I don't like Orvis tackle or gear. I think it's not durable enough, compared to the competition. Last summer we changed over to the Recon rods. We fished 9' 8wt 4pc Recons. I actually like how they cast, which is a change from my experience with a lot of other Orvis rods. The only other Orvis rod I liked was the Helios 2. I didn't care for the Helios at all. 

Ok, so I liked how it casted--nice action, handled wind well, had plenty of backbone for fighting fish.

However, we ran into a lot of the same old quality control issues that we've had with Orvis in the past. We had several ferrules that didn't mate properly. We had cork grips come loose and spin on the rod. We had reel seats come loose and spin on the rod. Orvis, having a great return policy, handled all of these, but it sucks to buy expensive equipment and have to return it. 

These are the same general issues we've had with Orvis gear over the years. We've brought these concerns to their head of product development, head of western endorsed lodges and guides, as well as the CEO. I don't know how much impact we've had. Tackle and fishing gear only makes up 10% of Orvis' revenue. Most of it comes from clothing and overpriced dog beds. They only put so much effort into tackle.

Most Recons are fine, so if you get one that's built right, it's a solid rod. If not, you'll have to return it after a while. Really check out your ferrules and be sure they fit right.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Boboe, thanks for the reply and sharing your experience with the rod. Good info and definitely gives me something to think about.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Blacksheep76,

I own the very rod you're looking at. As a matter of fact, I picked up the combo with their Access reel as well. So far, I really am enjoying it. I used it on the Guadalupe and up at Broken Bow this winter and found it to suit me very well. Is it as good as the H2s I've tried? No, but at about 55% of the price of an H2, I wouldn't expect it to be so. I have no qualms at all about giving this rod a thumbs up.

The thing is, what suits my casting stroke may be all wrong for you. The best bet is to give one a test, try a few other rods in the same price range, and go with the one that works best for you.

Tight lines!


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Worm Drowner


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

If you haven't yet purchased, I might suggest also look at a Temple Fork Outfitter (TFO) rod.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Skinny


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey Blackie,

Dunno what part of town you're in, but if you're near Richmond and want to give that Recon a whirl, pm me and we can meet up.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

Worm Drowner, thanks for the offer, that's really cool of you. I actually visited the Orvis sore this weekend and got to cast it for awhile with the sales rep. I'm going to look at a couple of different options before making a decision but I really liked the way it cast. Thanks again.


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

I fish the recon in an 8wt and have loved it so far. It doesn't exactly perform like the H2 2 but it casts well and has so far been durable. If you haven't already check out http://marshflyusa.com/fly-rods/. I do not currently own any but have fished the Journeyman quite a bit and been very pleased. Great quality and locally owned and made. 
5wt at work


----------



## Alumacraftbassin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've fished my 8'6 5wt recon quite a bit and have been impressed. I've caught trout with it in broken bow, colorado, and argentina with no issues.


----------

